# Signups for Official USMB Mafia Game #2



## Wake

Hello, everyone. *I want to play a game. *

Following the completion of our first game, Official USMB Mafia Game #1, I'm intent on hosting a second game that will improve upon the first. I'm looking for people who are interested in playing this game. It's fun, because it's psychological, and a way to put the energy you use towards political debate towards solving a very fun game.

Only serious applicants, please. If you join up, please plan to stay on the ride, instead of jumping off in mid-air. 

At least twelve people make a good game. The more, the merrier! If you're new and not sure about how to play, that's OK! I'm here to help answer gameplay questions as the game unfolds. And now players here are becoming experienced, too, so why not join? We've got a developing support system, as Mafia takes root here. 

SO, if you want to try and work with Town to find and kill the Scum, or scheme to take out the Townies, come on in and try your hand at this awesome game! 

If you want to play with us, please post here. ;-)





*Player List So Far:*

R.D.
dblack
Grandma
Manifold
Ropey
Shaitra
Avatar4321
Mebelle60
Mertex
CafeAuLait
RosieS
WolfSister77
strollingbones
AyeCantSeeYou


----------



## Avatar4321

think mertex said she was in elsewhere

my only concern now is that im the prime candidate to get eliminated this game immediately


----------



## CaféAuLait

I'm reading the other thread sounds fun, count me in  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION].  I might be a bit confused, but I hope to figure it out.


----------



## Avatar4321

CaféAuLait;9101196 said:
			
		

> I'm reading the other thread sounds fun, count me in  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION].  I might be a bit confused, but I hope to figure it out.



Youll catch on quick and wake clarifies things when needed.


----------



## Wake

CaféAuLait;9101196 said:
			
		

> I'm reading the other thread sounds fun, count me in  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION].  I might be a bit confused, but I hope to figure it out.




That's awesome. I will do my best to answer all questions, and if I don't know, I'll verify it with the creator of Mafia.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Okay, reading the other thread, how or why was Cereal Killer and Syreen killed in the night? is there a secret vote taking place? What am I missing? Thanks  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] for any info.


----------



## RosieS

I'm in again -- hopefully for a longer time this time.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## CaféAuLait

I think I understand it a bit better, will forward questions to you or post in thread when game starts.


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Wake

This is good. I'm excited for the next game.

I don't think I'll be able to get it running tomorrow because of work, but I'm still working at getting the structure of this game going.

One thing that might be easier for new players is if we stick to the town, and one larger Scum team. That would make the game less chaotic, and more linear. A Town Jailkeeper would fit into that Setup, too.


----------



## HelenaHandbag

I will continue spectating, for now.


----------



## R.D.

CaféAuLait;9101368 said:
			
		

> Okay, reading the other thread, how or why was Cereal Killer and Syreen killed in the night? is there a secret vote taking place? What am I missing? Thanks  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] for any info.



Yep...each mafia team gets together and votes to kill off the others one at a time 

One team (red) got Syreen and Syreen (blue) got CK


----------



## Wake

*Player List So Far:*

R.D.
dblack
Grandma
Manifold
Ropey
Shaitra
Avatar4321
Mebelle60
Mertex
CafeAuLait
RosieS
WolfSister77
strollingbones


I'm hoping CK will play again, too.    [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]

If CK's in we've got 14; 15 if Moonglow joins.  [MENTION=30820]Moonglow[/MENTION]

This Setup is going to be more linear. Easier. Less chaotic. One Town, one Scum team. The Scum team will have 3 members this time.  Though the bad guy team will be larger, there will only be one possible death each Night. That'll make the game more stable.

Town Cop
Town Doc
Town Jailkeeper
Town Bodyguard
Vanilla Townie
Vanilla Townie
Vanilla Townie
Vanilla Townie
Vanilla Townie
Vanilla Townie
Vanilla Townie
Mafia Godfather
Mafia Goon
Mafia Goon

*The Town Jailkeeper can target one player at Night, and lock his or her butt up in jail. Meaning, he makes it so that target can't do anything. However, it also makes it so his target can't be killed. It's a Roleblocker, but also a Doctor ability, combined.

The town Bodyguard is a noble soul who will target one other player during each Night, and will take the kill instead if his or her target is attacked by Scum. It's a protective, sacrificial role, and can be very useful.

And... the Godfather. Oh damn. This is the big boss honcho of all Mafiadom. He or she can be investigated, but the Cop will always get a result of 'Innocent." That's how evil and slick the Godfather is. The Goons do his dirty work while sowing confusion and paranoia. *


----------



## Avatar4321

[MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION] you in this round?


----------



## Avatar4321

Godfather, jailkeeper, and bodyguard. not bad.


----------



## manifold

Nice.

I definitely prefer the two team format too.


----------



## emilynghiem

Avatar4321 said:


> think mertex said she was in elsewhere
> 
> my only concern now is that im the prime candidate to get eliminated this game immediately



Thats only because im not playing!

Appreciate the invite from wake but i would 
Need to play in the "special" league.

If there is a game level for ppl like me
Who get lost in the parking lot
With a gps, i know how to do that well!


----------



## Avatar4321

Just give me a good death scene when i get killed.


----------



## Spoonman

hey wake.  thanks for the invite, but i don't have the time right now to dedicate to it and be a contributing player.


----------



## manifold

Spoonman said:


> hey wake.  thanks for the invite, but i don't have the time right now to dedicate to it and be a contributing player.



you could always just blackflag it.


----------



## Grandma

Spoonman said:


> hey wake.  thanks for the invite, but i don't have the time right now to dedicate to it and be a contributing player.



You can be the first lynching, a way to break the ice.


----------



## Wake

I'll be starting this game sometime tomorrow. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Avatar4321

By tomorrow did you mean saturday or sunday?


----------



## Wake

Ha.  Today.

With 14 players, I think it'd be wise to PM them first just to make sure everyone's set on playing. Then, post & lock the game thread. Then randomize Role PMs and send them out via PM, and have 11/14 players confirm to start the game.


----------



## Shaitra

The new roles for the next game sound fun.  Can't wait to play.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

If it isn't too late, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Wake

Alright. I expect a decent game. 

I will send PMs within a few hours. There are some things I need to do first, though. 

If you have any questions, please let them fly, and I'll answer them the very best I can.


----------



## RosieS

Thanks for hosting, Wake. 

I appreciate your efforts. I especially loved the humor in my death scene.

You did a great job, young'un!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

Dont need to pm me. Im playing


----------



## Wake

I apologize for the delay. The reason was medical, and I am trying to deal with it.

Posting the game thread soon.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wake said:


> I apologize for the delay. The reason was medical, and I am trying to deal with it.
> 
> Posting the game thread soon.



health is more important than the game my friend.


----------



## Wake

Thanks, Avatar. I've learned I'm pre-diabetic, and that even having four pieces of raisin bread can knock me into a coma-like state for 4 hours. No joke. What's odd is that I visited my grandfather a few days ago, and he checked my blood glucose with his own monitoring device, and mine was 122, which he said was relatively good. Eating sugar or glucose knocks me out, like morphine, and I need to avoid it even though cutting it out cold-turkey is extremely difficult. I spent some of the day going on a 10-mile bike ride to try and bolster my health, and am now eating carrots and sweet potatoes to aid in regulating glucose levels.


----------



## Wake

Alright. I'll be sending out PMs to let everyone know the game is about to begin, and to make sure players are ready to play. Avatar4321 requested to not receive one, so that will be honored. By responding to that PM making sure you're good to go, I'll then randomize and send you your role PM, and once 10/14 Role PMs are confirmed, the gates will open and the game will begin. 

Hi dblack, I wasn't able to send you a PM. If you're good to go with this game, I'll send you your Role PM shortly. [MENTION]dblack[/MENTION] Avatar I'll send your Role PM soon, too. ;-)


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Thanks, Avatar. I've learned I'm pre-diabetic, and that even having four pieces of raisin bread can knock me into a coma-like state for 4 hours. No joke. What's odd is that I visited my grandfather a few days ago, and he checked my blood glucose with his own monitoring device, and mine was 122, which he said was relatively good. Eating sugar or glucose knocks me out, like morphine, and I need to avoid it even though cutting it out cold-turkey is extremely difficult. I spent some of the day going on a 10-mile bike ride to try and bolster my health, and am now eating carrots and sweet potatoes to aid in regulating glucose levels.



See about getting an A1c test done if you haven't already.


----------



## MeBelle

Wake said:


> *Player List So Far:*
> 
> R.D.
> dblack
> Grandma
> Manifold
> Ropey
> Shaitra
> Avatar4321
> Mebelle60
> Mertex
> CafeAuLait
> RosieS
> WolfSister77
> strollingbones
> 
> 
> I'm hoping CK will play again, too.    [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]
> 
> If CK's in we've got 14; 15 if Moonglow joins.  [MENTION=30820]Moonglow[/MENTION]
> 
> This Setup is going to be more linear. Easier. Less chaotic. One Town, one Scum team. The Scum team will have 3 members this time.  Though the bad guy team will be larger, there will only be one possible death each Night. That'll make the game more stable.
> 
> Town Cop
> Town Doc
> Town Jailkeeper
> Town Bodyguard
> Vanilla Townie
> Vanilla Townie
> Vanilla Townie
> Vanilla Townie
> Vanilla Townie
> Vanilla Townie
> Vanilla Townie
> Mafia Godfather
> Mafia Goon
> Mafia Goon
> 
> *The Town Jailkeeper can target one player at Night, and lock his or her butt up in jail. Meaning, he makes it so that target can't do anything. However, it also makes it so his target can't be killed. It's a Roleblocker, but also a Doctor ability, combined.
> 
> The town Bodyguard is a noble soul who will target one other player during each Night, and will take the kill instead if his or her target is attacked by Scum. It's a protective, sacrificial role, and can be very useful.
> 
> And... the Godfather. Oh damn. This is the big boss honcho of all Mafiadom. He or she can be investigated, but the Cop will always get a result of 'Innocent." That's how evil and slick the Godfather is. The Goons do his dirty work while sowing confusion and paranoia. *



Yes sir, I'm in and thanks for keeping it simple.

As for 'kinks' there should be some guidelines for a players who gets banned or just doesn't participate. 
Preferably, I'd like to see them eliminated not replaced. 

And dang it, I want an AWESOME death scene this time around! 

PS-one more demand: Please remember the time zones.  thank you


----------



## Wake

Role PMs are now being generated and sent.

I've decided to give a very mild flavor to this simple game, which will help me dig up some creative death scenes. 

Time zones, ach, I'm not sure about. As in how to handle. That's one challenge in Mafia. I'll go according to central time (because I don't know how to go by other times), for now. Day 1 will also last 10.5 days, to give you all more time to use.


----------



## dblack

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]... one question that I thought of during the last game (and, apologies if you've already addressed this):

Is a vote binding as soon as there is a majority? What if someone unvotes before you've officially recognized the majority? The reason I asked is because I noticed a nice strategy opportunity to draw out the scum by watching for them to 'leap' - especially in the later rounds - on a vote that would kill a townie. Is it fair to tempt them into that and then quickly unvote before the Mod recognizes the majority vote? Or is the vote binding as soon as the majority is reached? Am I 'lawyering' this too much?


----------



## Avatar4321

dblack said:


> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]... one question that I thought of during the last game (and, apologies if you've already addressed this):
> 
> Is a vote binding as soon as there is a majority? What if someone unvotes before you've officially recognized the majority? The reason I asked is because I noticed a nice strategy opportunity to draw out the scum by watching for them to 'leap' - especially in the later rounds - on a vote that would kill a townie. Is it fair to tempt them into that and then quickly unvote before the Mod recognizes the majority vote? Or is the vote binding as soon as the majority is reached? Am I 'lawyering' this too much?



As soon as the majority is reached.

BTW There can never be too much lawyering.


----------



## Wake

As soon as a majority vote is met, that player's fate is sealed.

This is why it's pretty important to take your time in deciding whose neck to snap.


----------



## dblack

Avatar4321 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]... one question that I thought of during the last game (and, apologies if you've already addressed this):
> 
> Is a vote binding as soon as there is a majority? What if someone unvotes before you've officially recognized the majority? The reason I asked is because I noticed a nice strategy opportunity to draw out the scum by watching for them to 'leap' - especially in the later rounds - on a vote that would kill a townie. Is it fair to tempt them into that and then quickly unvote before the Mod recognizes the majority vote? Or is the vote binding as soon as the majority is reached? Am I 'lawyering' this too much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as the majority is reached.
> 
> BTW There can never be too much lawyering.
Click to expand...


heh... sorry for this 'dis there. But surely you're used to it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Just to be absolutely clear before the game starts-all votes can be changed EXCEPT the final vote to lynch someone. So, there is no reason to rush and every reason to get a consensus from most folks before casting this vote and give the accused a chance to speak for themselves.


----------



## Wake

*Absolutely spot-on.*


----------



## Luissa

Let me know when you play again 


Thanked by Rat in the Hat


----------



## Wake

That I will, Luissa. 

If you would like, should one of the current players exit this game on their own volition, you could replace in while the game is ongoing. Back-up players are common in standardized Mafia, which helps facilitate a smoother game. Would you be alright with that should the opportunity present itself?


----------



## Luissa

Sure.  


Thanked by Rat in the Hat


----------



## sameech

.....also please let me know as well when you play Game #3.  I'm willing to give it a try


----------



## Wake

Will do, Sameech. I'd be happy to have you join the party. 

I think Moonglow's in the next one, too. And Cafe once he's feeling better.


----------



## FA_Q2

am I too late.  I wanted to join the first one but I never notice my notifications until it is to late....


----------



## Wake

Currently it's too late. However, if a player in our current game replaces out, Sameech could take that slot or, if he isn't interested, you could. Game 3 will be open for all, and will accept an indefinite amount of players. 

I'm thinking of making the 3rd game more... themed. Has anyone ever watched the movie: _Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows_? I think a game with that theme sounds pretty neat.


----------



## FA_Q2

sounds interesting.  Let me know.  Ill have to keep a close eye on my notifications


----------



## Wake

*Sameech, FA_Q2, I'm seeking a replacement for Ropey.

Here are two sharp swords.

Joking. 

I need a replacement, but would like to do this the right way. Since Sameech expressed interest first he's given priority to sign up; otherwise, FA_Q2, you may jump in if you wish. Either of you I'd be happy to have come in and play with us.

  [MENTION=48997]sameech[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=21905]FA_Q2[/MENTION]
*


----------



## sameech

I'll do it, but since the game is under way and I don't really know people here, if [MENTION=21905]FA_Q2[/MENTION] would rather, then they may.  Just let me know either way.  I have joined mid-game at another site and it is difficult if you do not know anything about the players involved.


----------



## FA_Q2

you got it sameech.  I have not played yet so I think it would be better if i started from the beginning.  Learning curve and all you know


----------



## sameech

FA_Q2 said:


> you got it sameech.  I have not played yet so I think it would be better if i started from the beginning.  Learning curve and all you know



Okay [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] hit me up with all that I need to know.  if you could give me a list of who has been eliminated already and what their roles are, it will help me in my speed read through of the game thread.  also please let me know any relevant times I need to be aware of (like the date the current day/night ends) and any house rules like no role claiming, no trash talking or whatever.

if you want to accidentally give me your master list of role assignments that would probably be helpful too


----------

